# Transférer un fichier pdf iBook, d'iPhone vers MacBook Pro



## treza (24 Août 2017)

Bonjour,
Sur mon iPhone 5S j'ai réalisé un fichier pdf multipages que j'ai enregistré sur iBook.
Maintenant je voudrais transférer ce fichier "iBook" vers mon MacBook Pro OSX Mavericks 10.9.5
=> Comment dois-je procéder?...
Par avance merci de vos lumières.
Treza


----------



## Gwen (25 Août 2017)

Il suffit de synchroniser ton appareil, il devrait automatiquement apparaître dans iBook sur ton Mac.


----------



## treza (25 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Il suffit de synchroniser ton appareil, il devrait automatiquement apparaître dans iBook sur ton Mac.


Merci de ta réponse, ta solution est la bonne. Aussi il suffit simplement de cocher "fichiers pdf" dans le menu des réglages de synchronisation et ces fichiers apparaissent ensuite directement dans l'application iBook. On peut alors les copier pour les placer dans n'importe quel répertoire de l'ordinateur.


----------

